# Tattoos in Dubai



## scoopz

I have just begun to look into my options for moving to Dubai. I have heard of their strict codes as far as tattoos go. I have many tattoos on both arms and other parts of my body. I also have plugs in my ears. I work as an assisstant building engineer in a class A high rise building and have never had issues in the states. Before i start putting out alot of resources in order to find a job there i just want to know if it is possible for myself. Any and all answers are appreciated. Thank you


----------



## ultramind

no issues , I got one on the arm myself and nobody cares about it


----------



## Jynxgirl

If anything they are just curious.


----------



## scoopz

Jynxgirl said:


> If anything they are just curious.


thank you. What are the dislikes to Dubai


----------



## Jynxgirl

scoopz said:


> thank you. What are the dislikes to Dubai


My five month assesment is pretty much spot on stilll. Could add on a bit but, its pretty long... You can read it here. I try not to harp on it. To each their own. I hope YOU enjoy the UAE. 

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/du...-how-long-do-you-expect-stay-dubai-uae-4.html


----------



## pamela0810

Tattoos are fine. The plus in your ears will get you a few stares.

On a side note, I absolutely love how all the newbies ask Jynxy why she hates Dubai so much. They should make it a sticky on the forum!


----------



## saima1215

My husband has a whole lot of tattoos all over his body. I also have two myself. People often stare but that's just about it. You just have to get used to the staring here. Trust me it's pretty bad - lol. 

Other than that I would also like to warn you that this place is nothing like the states. You might want to prepare yourself for a lot of changes.


----------



## Hash4272

pamela0810 said:


> Tattoos are fine. The plus in your ears will get you a few stares.
> 
> On a side note, I absolutely love how all the newbies ask Jynxy why she hates Dubai so much. They should make it a sticky on the forum!


its because she has it written in the signature area and newbies being new dont know if that is part of the post or sig.


----------



## pamela0810

Hash4272 said:


> its because she has it written in the signature area and newbies being new dont know if that is part of the post or sig.


I didn't ask why. I said I love HOW all the newbies ask her this question. Its very obvious why they ask her!


----------

